# German ram acting like cory



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have been breeding and raising(trying) GBR for a year and 1/2 or so now.
I have raised over 300 rams i think(not to shabby,but nowhere near even 10% of fry that hatched!).Out of these 300 I have had around 6 (out of ones I kept) that started swimming/hanging on the bottom of the tank and never recovered!
They would swim with head slightly pointed up and even a little jerk or wobble.
I of course removed them my breeding stock(culled) and placed them in my 180 community(you don't have to kill to cull;it means remove from breeding lines).They are all still alive and well and messing with my cories!I mean they hardly ever leave the substrate!
There is something wrong with them although it is not killing them?
Just this last week or so i seperated a breeding pair from each other and their fry with breeder nets.They remained in the nets around 5-7 days.Now the female is doing the same thing!
It has been 7-8 months since I first saw this and 5-6 months since I moved the original 6 to my 180,where they are still alive and no one else has been infected/effected.
They live through this,but never recover(how familiar I am with this),but not all in their company are effected.Is there a selective GBR issue I am unaware of?
This most recent female breaks my heart as she is such a good mother.
I can't feel comfortable breeding her or keeping her with my other breeding rams anymore.
What could this be???????*c/p*


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm you think that if you breed them then the babies will act like cories to correct?if anything this must be a learned thing or a recessive trait one of that had and they bred with another that had it and now it is affecting your stock.that last one was just a guess.


----------

